# Oil?



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I live in a very dry climate, and I'm wondering if I should add a few drops of canola oil to my hedgie's food to keep his skin from drying out. I've done this every winter with my horses to give a glossy coat and to treat dry skin.

Does this sound like a good thing to do?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hehe my horse gets either corn oil or sunflower oil as well as a cup of flax seeds. ^_^

Most here give flax seed oil ranging from every 3-4 days, to once per week. Just buy the oil capsules in your local pharmacy section. And make sure it's the capsules and not just oil in a glass bottle. 

For my boy, when he had dry skin, I would give him one capsule every 4 days, as well as an oil rinse(not bath, no aveeno, no oatmeal, just pure water and oil) every 2 weeks. Now that his skin is better, I give him flax oil once a week.


----------

